# Autofellatio & Autocunnilingus



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Cinnamon



> I am 5'2" (my 11 year old daughter is taller then me).
> My torso just measuring from bottom of neck (like from collar bone) to groin, is 19"


So you have an inseam of like 30 inches?



> My waist is extra short. (If I lean certain ways it hurts because my ribs & hip bones touch)


So you have a long pelvis, a short trunk, and a normal ribcage?



> The only reason I do not look ridiculously stumpy is because my weight is evenly disbursed, & I have extremely long legs despite my height.


I think my pelvis is about normal in size, my upper body is somewhat longer than yours though I have longer legs (I'm just really tall)


----------



## Everett (Feb 8, 2015)

I stopped reading after the words "I can lick my own pussy"... 

... 

...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope and that's why I require the assistance of a volunteer... anyone? No? well i'll go try the line at KFC.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

RobynC said:


> I was inspired by another thread and I'm curious as to how many people can basically perform oral sex on themselves.
> 
> Men could almost certainly do this more frequently than women due to a longer upper body (less bend angles required) and a protrusion (penis). Still, women can do it -- I'm able to lick my own pussy, and figured out I could do this when I was 16


Damn it; can't even suck my own cock 


Sent from my iWaste using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

RobynC said:


> I was inspired by another thread and I'm curious as to how many people can basically perform oral sex on themselves.
> 
> Men could almost certainly do this more frequently than women due to a longer upper body (less bend angles required) and a protrusion (penis). Still, women can do it -- I'm able to lick my own pussy, and figured out I could do this when I was 16


Inter---esting...? Okay.


Well, I've never tried to suck my own dick, nor would I. I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Can't even touch my toes.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

RobynC said:


> I was inspired by another thread and I'm curious as to how many people can basically perform oral sex on themselves.
> 
> Men could almost certainly do this more frequently than women due to a longer upper body (less bend angles required) and a protrusion (penis). Still, women can do it -- I'm able to lick my own pussy, and figured out I could do this when I was 16


So when do you find time for anything else?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Never had the thought before seeing this thread.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I was inspired by another thread and I'm curious as to how many people can basically perform oral sex on themselves.
> 
> Men could almost certainly do this more frequently than women due to a longer upper body (less bend angles required) and a protrusion (penis). Still, women can do it -- I'm able to lick my own pussy, and figured out I could do this when I was 16


All I can think of while reading this thread is how much I'd like to see you demonstrate.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

devoid said:


> Are you some kind of contortionist? I've always been able to stick the heel of my foot inside my vagina and that's about it.


 TMI, TMI, TMI
ew, must not picture this in my mind
DAMN IT, TOO LATE


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Holy shit, thats pretty awesome.
> 
> My torso is extra short its not a possibility for me. I am flexible but all the flexibility in the world can't make that possible for me and my torso.
> 
> ...


I don't think the length of your spine would be an issue. I guess the main reason why some flexible women fail is that they generally train to achieve that position above by stretching their legs whereas the most important part to stretch should be the lower part of the spine, (below your waist). Basically, they will stretch their legs, then try to bend the middle or upper part of the spine, which only does half the job, if not less. Might be enough for some guys but women need the lower spine flexibility. Furthermore, bending the center of the spine could be dangerous, anatomically speaking.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

ITT OP delivers immediately.

I just read the post, not expecting much more than just a curiosity about the subject and then I was hit with a "oh ps, I can eat my own pussy".

I'm impressed.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Three or more individuals simultaneously going down on one another is referred to as a Daisy Chain & two individuals simultaneously going down on one another is referred to as sixty nining. So what's your opinion of a good nickname for an individual that's going down on their own self?


it's called ''the one eyed turtle'' 
different areas probably have different terms


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Vinniebob

What!? LOL


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

RobynC said:


> @Vinniebob
> 
> What!? LOL


in my region of n.y it's called the one eyed turtle:kitteh:
i don't question such things


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@devoid




> Are you some kind of contortionist?


I've never worked at a circus but I did have training in dance, figure skating, some gymnastics and so on, and I'm naturally flexible.

When I was a kid I thought being a sword-swallower would be cool (this is a long story), though frankly, I don't like the idea of working in a circus. People shouldn't exist for entertainment.


@HAL




> Yeah but do you like it, and do it for pleasure?


Uh, why else would I?




> Or is it the same kind of 'ability' as the one where I can lick the end of my nose. I can do it but I don't care.


I can do that -- long tongue.


@Death Precedes




> I admit I have tried. I could reach myself with my tongue when younger


It was fun wasn't it? Frankly few can lick you better than you can lick you.




> now I'm just a fat slob who has trouble just getting out of bed.


That would get in the way…


@stiletto




> Because they're straight? It doesn't matter if it's yourself. A penis is still a penis, a vulva is still a vulva, and you either want to put your face in it or not.





> Even if I HAD the ability, I'm not attracted to my genitals in that way.


I suppose being bisexual helps, but it's somehow different when it's your genitals: People are accustomed to how they smell and taste compared to others _(so long as you don't have an infection -- that's nasty)_.


@china




> it's not gay it's just weird


Of course it's weird -- of course if everybody could do it I wonder how many would not?

 @Korra




> Can't even touch my toes.


That due to your spine or your hamstrings? That's not a good thing…


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

RobynC said:


> That due to your spine or your hamstrings? That's not a good thing…


A little amusing that I was the only mention that went through (at least on my end, none of the other @ mentions you posted are highlighted).

And yeah, I've just never made the effort to be more flexible. Even with those daily stretching routines in my school gym days, I couldn't ever reach them!

However, I'm pretty sure I can remedy through persistent yoga, just haven't felt the need to >.> Unless... I DO have an issue? D:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Korra



> A little amusing that I was the only mention that went through (at least on my end, none of the other @ mentions you posted are highlighted).


I can't figure out why that happened...



> And yeah, I've just never made the effort to be more flexible. Even with those daily stretching routines in my school gym days, I couldn't ever reach them!


Well the less flexible you are, the more injury prone you become, particularly as you get older. So I'd recommend you do some basic stretching exercises. You'll live longer and you might feel better.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not sucking a dick, even if it is my own. I find the landscape in which the idea of self-oral stimulation exists too confusing to tread too deep into.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Bellsy said:


> Nope and that's why I require the assistance of a volunteer... anyone? No? well i'll go try the line at KFC.


them sweet greasy chickenly fingers mmmm


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

why God why


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

As someone who has hyperflexive joints, I probably could. 
I have no desire to though and not do I want to test this hypothesis.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> As someone who has hyperflexive joints, I probably could.
> I have no desire to though and not do I want to test this hypothesis.


why nooooooooooot


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> why God why


there's god, that's why


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> there's god, that's why


good point


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> why nooooooooooot


What IDTS said


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> What IDTS said


just think of all the fun you are missing


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

It was sarcastic.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Bellsy said:


> them sweet greasy chickenly fingers mmmm


Damn, you were looking for a minute


----------

